# Barbara Berlusconi: "L'Atletico ha la metà del nostro fatturato"



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2014)

*Barbara Berlusconi: "L'Atletico ha la metà del nostro fatturato"*

Barbara Berlusconi, da poco atterrata a Lisbona per la finale di CL, ha rilasciato queste dichiarazioni a *Sky Sport 24*. Dichiarazioni e concetti simili a quelli che fecero scattare le minacce di dimissioni di Galliani, ma stavolta da toni più morbidi: "Sono a Lisbona perché avevo degli importanti impegni di lavoro con gli sponsor e non potevo perdermi una grande serata di calcio come questa. *L'Atletico Madrid è sicuramente un esempio. Attraverso un progetto, una buona programmazione e una rete di osservatori molto efficiente, anche senza grandi risorse, sono riusciti ad ottenere risultati importanti. Quest'anno hanno vinto la Liga confrontandosi contro club che hanno risorse assai maggiori. Hanno anche un monte ingaggi più basso del nostro e un fatturato che è circa la metà. Penso che l'Atletico abbia dimostrato che attraverso un'eccellente programmazione si possano ottenere grandi risultati.* Ho avuto occasione di incontrare Berta durante i momenti ufficiali, ora c'è una generazione di quarant'enni molto preparata. Voglio essere molto diretta nei confronti dei tifosi, questa è stata una stagione deludente e dobbiamo metterci subito al lavoro per riportare il Milan dove merita. L'obiettivo è quello di rivedere il Milan in Champions League nel 15/16. Non mi sorprende molto vedere Ancelotti in finale, ha già avuto occasione di disputare numerose finali, quello che invece mi sorprende positivamente è Simeone".


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2014)

Per me queste rimangono favole, favole perchè ogni tanto capita che ci sia Davide in mezzo ai golia. Prendere come esempio l'Atletico significa diventare una squadra medio alta che di tanto in tanto, con moltissima fortuna, se la può giocare con i grandi. Poi il discorso tra le righe che vuole fare passare Barbara, cioè che i tanti soldi vanno spesi meglio, è assolutamente lecito e condivisibile. Ma l'Atletico non può essere preso come modello altrimenti significa abbandonare per sempre l'elitè dei grandi.


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Programmazione, quella che manca al Milan dal 2005/06 

Basta vedere come hanno gestito il dopo Atene.


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Programmazione, quella che manca al Milan dal 2005/06
> 
> Basta vedere come hanno gestito il dopo Atene.



Il problema è appunto che si continua con un dirigente che si è dimostrato fenomenale con budget più o meno illimitati, mentre non si è dimostrato all'altezza con blocchi economici della proprietà. Da anni Galliani mette pezze a destra e manca, ma la barca ormai è un colabrodo. E' evidente che questo tipo di lavoro non ci stia portando a nulla.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Maggio 2014)

Sìsì continua a ripetere le stesse cose da due anni e a non muovere un dito, continua


----------



## Albijol (24 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'obiettivo è quello di rivedere il Milan in Champions League nel 15/16.



Questa me la segno


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Fermo restando che la programmazione nel calcio è fondamentale, il modello da seguire non è certo l'Atletico, al massimo Borussia. L'Atletico è un club che sta uscendo da una crisi economica, non fa praticamente mercato da 3 anni ed ha solo avuto la fortuna (o la bravura) di ritrovarsi Simeone che sta cavando sangue dalle rape (l'Atletico è un'ottima squadra, ma non certo tra le prime d'Europa). 

Capisco che adesso faccia figo dire che il modello è l'Atletico, ma se andiamo a vedere tutta questa programmazione nell'Atletico non la vedo. Io vedo solo un lavoro mostruoso di Simeone e dei giocatori, non della società


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Fermo restando che la programmazione nel calcio è fondamentale, il modello da seguire non è certo l'Atletico, al massimo Borussia. L'Atletico è un club che sta uscendo da una crisi economica, non fa praticamente mercato da 3 anni ed ha solo avuto la fortuna (o la bravura) di ritrovarsi Simeone che sta cavando sangue dalle rape (l'Atletico è un'ottima squadra, ma non certo tra le prime d'Europa).
> 
> Capisco che adesso faccia figo dire che il modello è l'Atletico, ma se andiamo a vedere tutta questa programmazione nell'Atletico non la vedo. Io vedo solo un lavoro mostruoso di Simeone e dei giocatori, non della società



Senza dimenticare un Diego Costa venduto e saltato per motivi burocratici l'ultimo giorno di mercato in Turchia, se non è un colpo di fortuna questo....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Fermo restando che la programmazione nel calcio è fondamentale, il modello da seguire non è certo l'Atletico, al massimo Borussia. L'Atletico è un club che sta uscendo da una crisi economica, non fa praticamente mercato da 3 anni ed ha solo avuto la fortuna (o la bravura) di ritrovarsi Simeone che sta cavando sangue dalle rape (l'Atletico è un'ottima squadra, ma non certo tra le prime d'Europa).
> 
> Capisco che adesso faccia figo dire che il modello è l'Atletico, ma se andiamo a vedere tutta questa programmazione nell'Atletico non la vedo. Io vedo solo un lavoro mostruoso di Simeone e dei giocatori, non della società



concordo al 100%


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me queste rimangono favole, favole perchè ogni tanto capita che ci sia Davide in mezzo ai golia. Prendere come esempio l'Atletico significa diventare una squadra medio alta che di tanto in tanto, con moltissima fortuna, se la può giocare con i grandi. Poi il discorso tra le righe che vuole fare passare Barbara, cioè che i tanti soldi vanno spesi meglio, è assolutamente lecito e condivisibile. Ma l'Atletico non può essere preso come modello altrimenti significa abbandonare per sempre l'elitè dei grandi.



-


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Senza dimenticare un Diego Costa venduto e saltato per motivi burocratici l'ultimo giorno di mercato in Turchia, se non è un colpo di fortuna questo....



Appunto. Ho tantissima stima per Simeone e per i giocatori dell'Atletico (si vede il lavoro che c'è dietro e la dedizione dei giocatori, e per me questa non è fortuna), ma la programmazione della società proprio non la vedo. Hanno solo avuto fortuna a ritrovarsi un allenatore ed un gruppo così unito.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2014)

L'Atletico Madrid è una squadretta che sta vivendo un'annata che non rivivrà più. Della serie: una volta ogni 50 anni. Il Milan è il secondo club calcistico più importante al mondo.

Sono paragoni improponibili. L'esempio, per il Milan, devono essere quelle società che ogni anno lottano per il titolo e che arrivano spesso e volentieri tra le prime quattro d'Europa.

Atletico Madrid, Borussia Dortmund et similia non possono rappresentare un esempio per chi si chiama Milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me queste rimangono favole, favole perchè ogni tanto capita che ci sia Davide in mezzo ai golia. Prendere come esempio l'Atletico significa diventare una squadra medio alta che di tanto in tanto, con moltissima fortuna, se la può giocare con i grandi. Poi il discorso tra le righe che vuole fare passare Barbara, cioè che i tanti soldi vanno spesi meglio, è assolutamente lecito e condivisibile. Ma l'Atletico non può essere preso come modello altrimenti significa abbandonare per sempre l'elitè dei grandi.



Giusto. Volevo vedere cosa avremmo detto dopo 4-5 ottavi posti di fila che avrà fatto l'Atletico prima degli ultimi exploit.


----------



## AndrasWave (24 Maggio 2014)

Beh ragazzi, questi in pochi anni hanno valorizzato gente come Fernando Torres, Aguero, Falcao e Diego Costa. Direi che hanno un ottimo scouting. Non scherzano neanche come giovanili.

Favole, saranno favole ma ci vuole poco a capire che in parte questi sono i modelli da seguire. Per me la considerazione che ha fatto Barbara è l'ennesima per sottolineare quanto male si sia operato in questi anni e si continui a fare (Matri ed Essien quest'anno sono stati la mazzata finale). Per me è l'ennesima secchiata di M su quell'incompetente di Galliani.

Chi si chiama Milan deve essere il primo modello di società moderna. Adesso facciamo solo pena. Ma sull'aspetto sportivo siamo proprio morti. Per chi ha ancora risorse come le nostre a livello di brand e sponsor dovrebbe almeno giocarsela con le grandi. Una squadra come l'Atletico Madrid non dovrebbe neanche impensierirci. Invece..


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

Magari nel 2015\2016. 
Ma sanno che giocatori ci sono in rosa? Fino a quando continuano a rinnovare ad Abbiati...


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2014)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> *Beh ragazzi, questi in pochi anni hanno valorizzato gente come Fernando Torres, Aguero, Falcao e Diego Costa*. Direi che hanno un ottimo scouting. Non scherzano neanche come giovanili.
> 
> Favole, saranno favole ma ci vuole poco a capire che in parte questi sono i modelli da seguire. Per me la considerazione che ha fatto Barbara è l'ennesima per sottolineare quanto male si sia operato in questi anni e si continui a fare (Matri ed Essien quest'anno sono stati la mazzata finale). Per me è l'ennesima secchiata di M su quell'incompetente di Galliani.
> 
> Chi si chiama Milan deve essere il primo modello di società moderna. Adesso facciamo solo pena. Ma sull'aspetto sportivo siamo proprio morti. Per chi ha ancora risorse come le nostre a livello di brand e sponsor dovrebbe almeno giocarsela con le grandi. Una squadra come l'Atletico Madrid non dovrebbe neanche impensierirci. Invece..



Torres se lo sono ritrovati in casa, Aguero l'hanno preso in Argentina per 22 mln di euro, Falcao pagato oltre 40. Parliamo veramente di scouting?! Qua hanno strapagato, andavano sul sicuro o quasi. 

Diego Costa? L'hanno aspettato per anni, lo volevano mandare in Turchia ad una squadretta per pochi spicci ed è saltato per motivi burocratici. 

Se parliamo di scouting con l'Atletico cadiamo veramente molto molto male come concetto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2014)

L'Atletico Madrid, o meglio ancora il Borussia Dortmund, rappresentano dei modelli sostenibili ma non vincenti. Il Bayern Monaco, invece, rappresenta un modello sostenibile e vincente. Il punto non è quale modello sia più giusto per il Milan perché lo sappiamo tutti. Il punto è: quale modello è più facilmente raggiungibile nel breve termine? In teoria, per me, quelli del Borussia e dell'Atletico. In pratica, direi nessuno. E il motivo è piuttosto semplice. Il Milan non ha soltanto il doppio del fatturato di quelle due squadre, ma anche dei costi doppi. Siamo in un cul de sac da cui è impossibile uscire perché i costi non possiamo ridurli più di quanto sono ora. L'alternativa è aumentare i ricavi con lo stadio (che ci avvicinerebbe al modello Bayern) ma anche su quel fronte siamo ad un punto morto. 
La conclusione è una soltanto: *per ora siamo destinati a restare in un limbo dove siamo troppo ricchi per sprofondare in basso, troppo poveri per vincere e troppo incapaci per divertirci.*


----------



## Albijol (24 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *per ora siamo destinati a restare in un limbo dove siamo troppo ricchi per sprofondare in basso*


*

Siamo arrivati ottavi nella Serie A più scarsa di tutti i tempi, siamo già sprofondati in basso. E siamo lì per rimanerci*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati ottavi nella Serie A più scarsa di tutti i tempi, siamo già sprofondati in basso. E siamo lì per rimanerci



sprofondare in basso per me vuol dire andare nella parte destra della classifica e lottare per la salvezza. Il prossimo anno torneremo a centrare almeno un piazzamento in EL e questo vuol dire galleggiare, non sprofondare in basso... imho.


----------



## Albijol (24 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> sprofondare in basso per me vuol dire andare nella parte destra della classifica e lottare per la salvezza. Il prossimo anno torneremo a centrare almeno un piazzamento in EL e questo vuol dire galleggiare, non sprofondare in basso... imho.



Ah ok, semplici punti di vista diversi


----------



## mandraghe (24 Maggio 2014)

Questa qua non conosceva l'Atletico prima di quest'anno e lo "vuole imitare"? 

I modelli da imitare sono ben altri il Real, il Barça, il Manu Utd e il Bayern, squadre che hanno raddoppiato il fatturato n pochi anni azzerando le perdite, facendo utili, e restando ai vertici...

Se il modello è invece una squadra che vince il campionato ogni 20 anni e che va in finale di CL ogni 40, beh allora stiamo a posto.


----------



## Jerry West (24 Maggio 2014)

Lasciate perdere l'Atletico, i modelli non si possono esportare, ma concentratevi su quello che dice prima: programmazione, rete di osservatori e pazienza. Io lo trovo un discorso più intelligente del solito #ultracompetitivi o del : con De Jong il mister non può nascondersi: ma magari si mettessero in testa di seguire questa linea, piuttosto che vivacchiare per poi prendere vecchi bolliti che ti scassano solo il monte ingaggi..


----------



## Ale (24 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me queste rimangono favole, favole perchè ogni tanto capita che ci sia Davide in mezzo ai golia. Prendere come esempio l'Atletico significa diventare una squadra medio alta che di tanto in tanto, con moltissima fortuna, se la può giocare con i grandi. Poi il discorso tra le righe che vuole fare passare Barbara, cioè che i tanti soldi vanno spesi meglio, è assolutamente lecito e condivisibile. Ma l'Atletico non può essere preso come modello altrimenti significa abbandonare per sempre l'elitè dei grandi.


esatto. Se in spagna vincono sempre real madrid e barcellona ci sarà un perchè, non e' che le altre spendono perche sono dei dementi, spendono perche servono giocatori importanti per puntare a vincere, soprattutto in europa.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2014)

Barbara non ne capisce molto di calcio....forse si intende più di calciatori


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Barbara non ne capisce molto di calcio....forse si intende più di calciatori



Sono dello stesso avviso, con il calcio se ne stia buona buona, io non mi faccio certo appindolare dalle sue frasi fatte. Ripete le frasi che sente e legge in giro da parte dei tifosi. Volete tornare ad essere competitivi su tutti i livelli? Non c'è scouting che tenga, devi prendere i più forti, stop.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Atletico Madrid è una squadretta che sta vivendo un'annata che non rivivrà più. Della serie: una volta ogni 50 anni. Il Milan è il secondo club calcistico più importante al mondo.
> 
> Sono paragoni improponibili. L'esempio, per il Milan, devono essere quelle società che ogni anno lottano per il titolo e che arrivano spesso e volentieri tra le prime quattro d'Europa.
> 
> Atletico Madrid, Borussia Dortmund et similia non possono rappresentare un esempio per chi si chiama Milan.



perfetto..


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Atletico Madrid è una squadretta che sta vivendo un'annata che non rivivrà più. Della serie: una volta ogni 50 anni. Il Milan è il secondo club calcistico più importante al mondo.
> 
> Sono paragoni improponibili. L'esempio, per il Milan, devono essere quelle società che ogni anno lottano per il titolo e che arrivano spesso e volentieri tra le prime quattro d'Europa.
> 
> Atletico Madrid, Borussia Dortmund et similia non possono rappresentare un esempio per chi si chiama Milan.



Quoto tutto.

E dico altro, il Milan per essere competitivo (anche per la Coppa Italia) deve spendere per ottimi giocatori, con mediocri non siamo capaci di essere competitivi per nulla. Le altre posono avere rose magari mediocre ed arrivare tipo in Finale di Europa League o Coppa Italia oppure magari vincere lo scudo. Tipo la rube al primo anno, una rosa di mediocri che ha vinto lo scudo.


----------



## Albijol (24 Maggio 2014)

Cmq rileggendo quello che ha dichiarato Barbarella mi pare la solita stoccata a Galliani, magari mi sbaglio...


----------



## bargnani83 (24 Maggio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq rileggendo quello che ha dichiarato Barbarella mi pare la solita stoccata a Galliani, magari mi sbaglio...


perfetto.il senso è squadre con meno soldi della nostra sono nettamente superiori a noi.le stesse cose le ha dette pure quando giocammo con la roma se ricordate.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Maggio 2014)

Prima eravamo noi il modello da imitare. Ora siamo noi che vogliamo imitare gli altri...


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Maggio 2014)

tante chiacchiere.....modello arsenal di qua, modello atletico di là, la verità è che siamo sempre fermi al palo e ogni anno è sempre peggio. 

ad oggi l'unica cosa concreta che hanno fatto qual è ? la nuova sede col museo ? wow.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Maggio 2014)

Prima il modello Barcellona, la "cantera", ora il modello "Atletico". Il prossimo modello quale sarà, Gabriel Garko?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2014)

Questa non capisce niente


----------



## Heaven (25 Maggio 2014)

È per questo che i loro momenti di gloria durano un anno, come il borussia l'anno scorso, nel giro di 1-2 anni vendono i big e tornano alla normalità

Il modello atletico/borussia (apparte che difficilissimo) lo puntano squadre come la fiorentina, non noi. Questa per me è una..ed incompetente, stiamo cadendo in basso.. Vorrei chiedergli come pensa di tornare in champions il prossimo anno poi. Se non escono i soldi non vinceremo mai più niente di importante



*
[MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] no parole censurate per piacere*


----------



## el_gaucho (25 Maggio 2014)

Secondo me si sta perdendo il senso della dichiarazioni di B.B
E' chiaramente una stoccatona a Galliani. 
E inoltre, lei non capira' di calcio, ma meglio chi ammette chiaramente che e' stata una stagione fallimentare e che bisogna cambi are rotta, che chi a queste considerazioni ha la faccia tosta di sciorinare statistiche pretenziose, dire che siamo I piu' titolati dell'universo e che una stagione storta puo' capitare


----------



## John Dunbar (25 Maggio 2014)

il senso mi sembra chiaro: "se un club che fattura la metà di noi vince la liga e gioca la finale di champions, il milan che fattura il doppio, se amministrato al meglio, può fare altrettanto..."

Per la serie, chi vuol capire capisca


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2014)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> il senso mi sembra chiaro: "se un club che fattura la metà di noi vince la liga e gioca la finale di champions, il milan che fattura il doppio, se amministrato al meglio, può fare altrettanto..."
> 
> Per la serie, chi vuol capire capisca



infatti , è una critica diciamo educata nei confronti dell'antennista


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2014)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> il senso mi sembra chiaro: "se un club che fattura la metà di noi vince la liga e gioca la finale di champions, il milan che fattura il doppio, se amministrato al meglio, può fare altrettanto..."
> 
> Per la serie, chi vuol capire capisca



Sì ma deve sapere che queste sono eccezioni e non regole.


----------



## runner (25 Maggio 2014)

dunque per prima cosa l' Atletico non ha nessuna "rete" di osservatori importante, ma un'ottima scuola calcio dalla quale sfornano ogni anno almeno tre o quattro giocatori utili (alcuni fanno un po' di esperienza in prestito e altri vanno in prima squadra) e al massimo fanno plusvalenze con le cessioni...

secondariamente hanno uno spirito di appartenenza sia alla loro città, che ai loro colori tutti quanti e remano davvero tutti quanti nella stessa direzione!!
Ieri hanno perso la Champions ma ci sono arrivati vicini e sono riusciti a vincere lo scudetto si Real e Barca solo perchè hanno dato tutto in campo cercando di segnare il prima possibile in tutte le partite..... 

Il Milan a mio avviso avrebbe bisogno proprio di questo, peccato che stiamo già partendo male cacciando Seedorf!!


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> dunque per prima cosa l' Atletico non ha nessuna "rete" di osservatori importante, ma un'ottima scuola calcio dalla quale sfornano ogni anno almeno tre o quattro giocatori utili (alcuni fanno un po' di esperienza in prestito e altri vanno in prima squadra) e al massimo fanno plusvalenze con le cessioni...
> 
> secondariamente hanno uno spirito di appartenenza sia alla loro città, che ai loro colori tutti quanti e remano davvero tutti quanti nella stessa direzione!!
> Ieri hanno perso la Champions ma ci sono arrivati vicini e sono riusciti a vincere lo scudetto si Real e Barca solo perchè hanno dato tutto in campo cercando di segnare il prima possibile in tutte le partite.....
> ...



E' un discorso di mentalità, è inutile girarci attorno il pubblico rossonero per la maggior parte è di bocca buona. Siamo abituati troppo bene da un ventennio d'oro, abituati a vedere fuoriclasse. 

L'esempio lampante è Rami, gente esaltata per lui che lo vuole tenere a tutti i costi. Mi criticate quando dico che se rimane ok altrimenti non mi strappo i capelli...il punto è che io ho visto dal vivo Silva...Nesta...Maldini...Baresi...come potete pensare che a vedere in campo Rami (grande impegno per carità) tutto rigido e scoordinato alla Chellini possa sorridere...

Avete ragione, bisogna cominciare a guardare il Milan in modo diverso, MA NON E' FACILE!

L'Atletico è una realtà più piccola, hanno vissuto la 2D qualche anno fa, c'è più unità...vedono questa stagione come una magia...per un tifoso milanista sarebbe la normalità!

Questo spirito il Milan ce l'aveva quell'anno in B, quando siamo risaliti... ma poi con i campioni ci siamo imborghesiti!


----------



## Principe (25 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' un discorso di mentalità, è inutile girarci attorno il pubblico rossonero per la maggior parte è di bocca buona. Siamo abituati troppo bene da un ventennio d'oro, abituati a vedere fuoriclasse.
> 
> L'esempio lampante è Rami, gente esaltata per lui che lo vuole tenere a tutti i costi. Mi criticate quando dico che se rimane ok altrimenti non mi strappo i capelli...il punto è che io ho visto dal vivo Silva...Nesta...Maldini...Baresi...come potete pensare che a vedere in campo Rami (grande impegno per carità) tutto rigido e scoordinato alla Chellini possa sorridere...
> 
> ...


Che strafalcione, rami alla chiellini proprio non si puo' sentire , ha tutto un altro modo Di stare in campo , È capace a fare un lancio ecc piuttosto chiellini è piu bravo in marcatura quello si.


----------



## Albijol (25 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Siamo abituati troppo bene da un ventennio d'oro,



Scusa ma non sono d'accordo, dal 96 in poi, quindi *diciotto lunghissimi anni* il tifoso milanista tranne il quinquennio 2002-2007 ha quasi sempre mangiato escrementi di pecora. Il tifoso milanista che ha incominciato a seguire il Milan da dopo Capello è abituato alla sofferenza, quei 5 anni sono stati l'eccezione, non la regola.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Che strafalcione, rami alla chiellini proprio non si puo' sentire , ha tutto un altro modo Di stare in campo , È capace a fare un lancio ecc piuttosto chiellini è piu bravo in marcatura quello si.



Sei tu che sei caduto nel confronto tecnico tattico, non io, mi limito a quello che gli occhi vedono, ossia ti ho fatto l'esempio di 4 centrali eleganti e belli da vedere e l'esempio di Rami che è all'opposto dell'eleganza, proprio come lo è Chiellini.


----------



## runner (25 Maggio 2014)

secondo me avete ragione un po' tutti.....
diciamo che questi anni del Berlu sono stati un mix di quello che ha trovato (lo stile Milan) e i suoi soldi....

adesso però si deve voltare pagina pe tornare grandi in poco tempo, se no si butta via solo del tempo (come abbiamo fatto in questi ultimi due anni)

Scuola calcio in grado di dare alla prima squadra i giocatori del futuro e un gruppo che deve crescere in prima squadra con un allenatore ambizioso come Seedorf!!

se ci andiamo a prendere il classico "buon allenatore" e i classici parametri zero finiti rimarremo sempre a sto punto


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Scusa ma non sono d'accordo, dal 96 in poi, quindi *diciotto lunghissimi anni* il tifoso milanista tranne il quinquennio 2002-2007 ha quasi sempre mangiato escrementi di pecora. Il tifoso milanista che ha incominciato a seguire il Milan da dopo Capello è abituato alla sofferenza, quei 5 anni sono stati l'eccezione, non la regola.



Parliamoci chiaro, siamo da quando c'è Berlusconi abituati a grandi campioni. Anche in quegli anni storti di fine anni 90 comunque d'estate si andavano a comprare grandi giocatori. Non è più cosi da qualche anno, eccezzion fatta per Ibra.

E la sostanziale differenza con l'Atletico è proprio questa. Cioè non si può veramente rapportare le abitudini dei tifosi milanisti con quelli dell'atletico. Noi siamo abituati alla coppa campioni e le fasi finali, loro se ci vanno è già da esser felici a parteciparvi. Noi chiediamo di giocarci il campionato, a loro arrivare tra le prima quattro è già buono. La stagione dell'atletico è un miracolo per i tifosi, per noi milanisti una stagione cosi sarebbe quasi normale.


----------



## Aragorn (25 Maggio 2014)

Comunque io queste dichiarazioni più che un invito a imitare l'Atletico le ho interpretate come una frecciatina a Galliani. Tanto per fare un esempio, le cessioni: gli spagnoli hanno sostituito Torres con Aguero, Aguero con Falcao e Falcao con Costa; noi invece abbiamo ceduto Sheva, Kakà, Ibra e Thiago per prendere Oliveira, Huntelaar, Zapata e Pazzini ... Che Atletico e Borussia non possano essere un modello ideale è ovvio, ma di sicuro sono la dimostrazione di come ultimamente a livello tecnico-sportivo il Milan venga veramente gestito alla carlona, con l'alibi dei pochi soldi che regge fino a un certo punto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Scusa ma non sono d'accordo, dal 96 in poi, quindi *diciotto lunghissimi anni* il tifoso milanista tranne il quinquennio 2002-2007 ha quasi sempre mangiato escrementi di pecora. Il tifoso milanista che ha incominciato a seguire il Milan da dopo Capello è abituato alla sofferenza, quei 5 anni sono stati l'eccezione, non la regola.



da quando berlusconi si è buttato in politica il milan progressivamente è passato in secondo piano , infatti gia dal milan di carletto si poteva iniziare a vedere la "malattia" di galliani per i parametri zero e gli scambi con società amiche solo che in quel caso a zero arrivarono cafu , tomasson e con i magheggi con l'inter pirlo e seedorf


----------



## Principe (25 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sei tu che sei caduto nel confronto tecnico tattico, non io, mi limito a quello che gli occhi vedono, ossia ti ho fatto l'esempio di 4 centrali eleganti e belli da vedere e l'esempio di Rami che è all'opposto dell'eleganza, proprio come lo è Chiellini.



Non Che puoi limitare tutto a 2 categorie eleganti e non eleganti , ci sono gli extraterrestri eleganti Nesta baresi Maldini eccc poi ci sono quelli con piedi non certo morbidi ma decenti come rami e poi ci sono i muratori come chiellini .


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non Che puoi limitare tutto a 2 categorie eleganti e non eleganti , ci sono gli extraterrestri eleganti Nesta baresi Maldini eccc poi ci sono quelli con piedi non certo morbidi ma decenti come rami e poi ci sono i muratori come chiellini .



Boh forse non mi riesco a far capire... Tu osserva come corrono Rami e Chiellini e poi guardati come corrono Nesta, Silva e Maldini. La differenza è netta. Il mio discorso si limita a quello, se poi tu vuoi continuare a parlare di piedi allora passo e chiudo.


----------



## Serginho (25 Maggio 2014)

Prima modello Arsenal, poi modello Borussia, ora modello Atletico. L'anno prossimo la prima cenerentola che esce fuori sarà il nostro nuovo modello


----------



## il cigno di Utrecht (25 Maggio 2014)

Questa è più bugiarda del padre...nel dire "sciocchezze" non la batte nessuno.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Prima modello Arsenal, poi modello Borussia, ora modello Atletico. L'anno prossimo la prima cenerentola che esce fuori sarà il nostro nuovo modello



Tutti modelli che nel lungo periodo non sono vincenti, vincono di tanto in tanto quando sopratutto con molta fortuna riescono ad aprire un ciclo. Questi sono gli anni del BVB ed ora dell'Atletico, ma torneranno inevitabilmente ad anni bui o comunque non vincenti. Questo differenzia le grandi (Real, Barca, Manchester etc etc) da squadre medio alte (BvB, Atletico, Roma, Lazio, Valencia, Arsenal) che vivono di fiabe.


----------



## Serginho (25 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tutti modelli che nel lungo periodo non sono vincenti, vincono di tanto in tanto quando sopratutto con molta fortuna riescono ad aprire un ciclo. Questi sono gli anni del BVB ed ora dell'Atletico, ma torneranno inevitabilmente ad anni bui o comunque non vincenti. Questo differenzia le grandi (Real, Barca, Manchester etc etc) da squadre medio alte (BvB, Atletico, Roma, Lazio, Valencia, Arsenal) che vivono di fiabe.



Ma questo si sa, io credo che facciano queste dichiarazioni perché non sanno veramente cos'altro dire. Siamo in un periodo nero e si vivacchia, prima a poi si ricostruirà un Milan vincente, ma per ora si preferisce raccontare favole ai tifosi


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma questo si sa, io credo che facciano queste dichiarazioni perché non sanno veramente cos'altro dire. Siamo in un periodo nero e si vivacchia, prima a poi si ricostruirà un Milan vincente, ma per ora si preferisce raccontare favole ai tifosi



Barbara qualche settimana fa ha detto, nel calcio è bello vincere ma non è cosi determinante, si deve riuscire a proporre ai tifosi uno spettacolo bello. A questo si riferiva quando parlava di mondo Arsenal, praticamente sottolineava come i gunners pur non vincendo niente hanno un pubblico vicino che si diverte a guardare il calcio che propone il club. Praticamente è come dire l'importante non è vincere ma è partecipare, la barzelletta del mondo dello sport, la frase per consolare gli sconfitti. L'idea ce l'hanno chiara, ben precisa. I soldi prima di tutto, se poi si vince meglio altrimenti pazienza.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Maggio 2014)

io non ho ancora capito come si fa a divertirsi se non si vince mai una pippa...se questo è quello che intendeva davvero hanno il dovere morale di vendere il Milan.

Io mi auguro che si riferisca,facciamo lo stadio,diventiamo indipendenti,gestiamo bene le risorse ,e creamo un settore giovanile di forte appartenenza al club e con qualche colpo mirato possiamo tornare a vincere....non a partecipare...per quello lo stadio non serve,casa milan non serve,basta Galliani a costruire la squadra e


----------



## gabuz (29 Maggio 2014)

John Elkann: "Modello Atletico? Preferisco vincere"

Troviamo le differenze di mentalità...


----------



## 666psycho (29 Maggio 2014)

Secondo me Barabara é l'ultimo dei nostri problemi... Lei al comando sarebbe oro colato, perché si farebbe circondare da gente competente e di prospettiva... tipo Maldini, Sogliano..


----------



## Jino (29 Maggio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> John Elkann: "Modello Atletico? Preferisco vincere"
> 
> Troviamo le differenze di mentalità...



Esattamente... basta favolette, basta volere come esempi Atletico, Arsenal, Dortund e pretendere di esser vincenti... Non si può avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (29 Maggio 2014)

E' solo un'ennesima frecciata a Galliani.
Farebbe meglio a chiacchierare di meno e a decidersi a fare qualcosa.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Maggio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> John Elkann: "Modello Atletico? Preferisco vincere"
> 
> Troviamo le differenze di mentalità...




bè l atletico quest anno ha vinto quanto la juve se non erro.....
la juve non è niente a livello europeo e l ha dimostrato in 2 competizioni quest anno.....quindi o ti tieni vidal e pogba e spendi una 70 di milioni o in europa l'atletico lo fai sempre...


----------



## Albijol (29 Maggio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> John Elkann: "Modello Atletico? Preferisco vincere"



Soprattutto in Europa , dal 2009 due Europa League, 2 Supercoppe Europee e una FInale di Champions mentre la Juve non vince una mazza dal 1997. Grande Elkann!


----------



## Frikez (29 Maggio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Soprattutto in Europa , dal 2009 due Europa League, 2 Supercoppe Europee e una FInale di Champions mentre la Juve non vince una mazza dal 1997. Grande Elkann!



E prima del 2009 cosa hanno vinto? 2 campionati negli ultimi 30 anni dai, solo noi possiamo prendere esempio dall'Atletico.


----------

